# Got that 2 pounder +



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

My quest to land the elusive 2 pound crappie came to fruition. Wait, I need to back up a minute! 

Several weeks ago, Kelsey caught a nice crappie weighing in at 1 pound 15 ounces. That makes 4 fish weighing 1 lb 15 oz in 2012! The next day, a fellow angler landed a massive black crappie. My scale read 3 pounds! However, the certified scales at Brookshire Bros. tallied 3 lbs 1 oz. I think my scale is wrong. Perhaps the hunt for those 2 pounders came sooner than I thought. After that, my desire to catch the BIG girl kind of evaporated, sort of! Which brings me to yesterday afternoon. After a round of golf and feeling invigorated from the warm weather I decided to hit the honey hole just in case one more BIG girl moved in. Darn it! No minnows! Good thing Kesley was on track to go through Oakhurst on her way home for spring break. A quick pick up of minnows and off to the hole I marched. Thanks Kels!

Round One

The hook, the drop, the thump, the set, the lift, the head wag...I lost her! sad3sm

A massive white crappie, busting with eggs. I was sick! I knew I could not catch her again without a net so I snagged a net from nearby and laid it at my feet. 

Round Two

The hook, the drop, now she's toying with me, nibble, nibble, thump...release, nibble, nibble, HARD THUMP, set...grab net, lifting, lifting, net under, head wag, hook came out again, raised that net in the nick of time before she hopped the rim. WHEW! She's a two-hand beauty. 2 pounds 7 ounces, 15"


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

nice fish!!! that could eat the crappie I see most of the time


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Beautiful fish! Do you have a length?


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Beautiful fish! Do you have a length?


I think weight matches length pretty good. What do you think?


----------



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats! That is a heck of crappie.

Good Luck and Tight Lines


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

congrats, thats a good lookin crappie.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeap very nice crappie & pics, when they look as tall as they are long they rank as Molly Whoopa!


----------



## Gumbo Man (Feb 18, 2013)

Holy backstraps Bat Man. Now that is a "TRUE" 15 incher. I hear of alot of 15 and 16 inchers but I see that they are normally measured with mouth open. That is a beauty young lady. Well done. Look forward to seeing more. They are just now moving into the spots I fish. One more week of 60+ degree water and it should be on like donkey kong.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Serious fish.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats a real slab, congratulations on a very nice catch.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

great job petspoon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

...and that beauty was released to the lake after the photo shoot. Lucky fish, because our freezer is empty of crappie.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a beauty. Congrats PS. Its fun to set a challenging target to shoot for...now you need to up the ante.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Out standing crappie!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice, PS... WTG!


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

That is a pig of a crappie,Nice catch PS.


----------



## Teetoh (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow...nice fish.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

WTG Petspoon. Very nice..


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That is a big crappie!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice slab there PS, contratz!!


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

Let us see down his throat. Any rocks down there? Good catch.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Watersoul said:


> Let us see down his throat. Any rocks down there? Good catch.


Ha! Actually, from the first weigh to the last, she lost a 16th of a pound somewhere. She was stressing I think, so I was happy when she swam away. Hope she gets to drop those eggs.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Pet Spoon said:


> Ha! Actually, from the first weigh to the last, she lost a 16th of a pound somewhere. She was stressing I think, so I was happy when she swam away. Hope she gets to drop those eggs.


:walkingsm
Wow! I did not know there was such a thing as catch and release crappie fishing!


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

What a football of a crappie, congrats and thanks for sharing the story with us.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

WTG Idol!!!!


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice Fat Crappie. Catch and Release.....that is awesome. WTG.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> :walkingsm
> Wow! I did not know there was such a thing as catch and release crappie fishing!


Not my usual pattern, but she was about ready to pop!


----------



## Texas_Mudder (Jan 21, 2012)

*Tournment*

Daughter and I fished the Logansport tournment...We had a "Great "time..Caught alot of fish,we finished about the middle of the pack...Our five fish weighed 10.66...It was great fishing with her while she was home from College on spring break...:cheers:


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice Crappie ! The weight sounds about right for 15". I caught this solid 14" Crappie last year and she weighed in at 2.38 lbs on a digital table scale. It was my first two pounder so she was released to my dinner table ....:wink: nice catch !


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulations, Pet Spoon. That is a beautiful fish, and thanks for helping the gene pool by releasing her. Way to stay after her.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

*2 pounder + , Part 2*

I think I caught her again! 2 lbs 7 oz, 15", ripe w/ roe! Weigh, measure, pic, release.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Sweet. Dialing the pattern in.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

fishinganimal said:


> Sweet. Dialing the pattern in.


Yes, she was 1 of 7 yesterday. Between 3:30-5:30, 10' on minnows. Smallest was 12", all over 1 lb 8 oz.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Great Crappie. Yes, the length matches the weight...she was probably a touch above what your scale says also. CONGRATULATIONS.


----------

